# George Barnsley & Sons - Sheffield - March 2013 *IMAGE HEAVY*



## sonyes (Apr 1, 2013)

*Been wanting to do this place for ages, so on a very cold morning in the brilliant company of...PROJ3CTM4YH3M, Scott Darby, Lowri and Peterc4, we set about it. 

This was Pt 2 of an excellent days exploring.

George Barnsley and Sons Ltd. (founded 1836) They were in Cornish Place on the Don and specialised in forge filing and cutting tools for leather workers and shoe makers. One George Barnsley was Master Cutler in 1883.
George Barnsley and Son is listed in the 1837 Sheffield directory as a file manufacture situated on Wheeldon Street, The 1849 listing records a move to Cornhill and the 1852 to Cornish works Cornish street they had by this time also increased there product range to include steel files, shoe and butchers knives.
They are again listed in 1944 as manufactures of files and blades shoe knives and leather workers tools.
In the 1948 listing the business had become George Barnsley and Son Ltd George Barnsley died at his home at No 30 Collegiate Crescent on 30th March 1958, he lived there with his wife Mabel and mother-in-law Elizabeth. He was a partner in the firm which were steel and file manufacturers and the business was converted into a limited company about 10 years before his death. *​
*Well, enjoy the show. 




{G.Barnsley & Sons}082 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}083 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}092 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}064 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}062 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}058 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}054 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}046 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}044 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}038 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}036 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}031 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}026 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}022 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}020 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}018 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}012 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}011 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}009 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{G.Barnsley & Sons}093 by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Thanks for looking ​*


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2013)

superb photos.


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 1, 2013)

I do like those pics. Shame about the state of the place now


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 1, 2013)

Now thats a cracking report. Very nice. Great pics.


----------



## sweet pea (Apr 1, 2013)

ive got to see this place!


----------



## sonyes (Apr 1, 2013)

sweet pea said:


> ive got to see this place!



Definitely worth the 'considerable' effort to get in


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 1, 2013)

nice shots fella


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good stuff mate, liking the close ups


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Apr 2, 2013)

really nicve work with these mate some cracking shots, hard to pick favourites but I like the externals out of the windows  was a great day with the light snow cover


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2013)

Superb pix, great report...thanks for sharing.


----------



## davesmart (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Sonyes

Great pics. Ive spent a couple of hours researching the old computer. Do you have a full picture of it.
It seems its the Burroughs L/TC -7000 series which are rare and should be in a museum, I must strenuate to thiefs though,
this early electro mech computer has no value other than its historical place in electro mech design
cheers. Dave


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 2, 2013)

excellent stuff . real nice!!!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 2, 2013)

Wonderful report really enjoyed looking, thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow! Very nice indeed. Well done mate.


----------



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

davesmart said:


> Hi Sonyes
> 
> Great pics. Ive spent a couple of hours researching the old computer. Do you have a full picture of it.
> It seems its the Burroughs L/TC -7000 series which are rare and should be in a museum, I must strenuate to thiefs though,
> ...



Hi Dave, I only have a partial shot of it, and it appears to say L 5000?? Does this sound about right? I think, If I'm not mistaken, that PROJ3CTM4YH3M may have a full shot of it. 

This is the only 'bigger' shot I have.




_DSC9495 by Image-inthis, on Flickr


----------



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

Cheers for the kind words guys, much appreciated


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

peterc4 said:


>



Lol cheers Peter, I knew someone would have it, just seem to remember seeing one of B's


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 2, 2013)

*Best pictures ive seen of GBs?! Quite possibly!! *


----------



## sonyes (Apr 2, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Best pictures ive seen of GBs?! Quite possibly!! *



:wideeyed: Thank you very much! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## davesmart (Apr 3, 2013)

Thx all yes i can see now its the mod b4 
either way a rare piece of british history...cheers


----------



## demon-pap (May 12, 2013)

Excellent report very well dome thanks


----------

